# Medical check status



## psiew13 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have applied for visa 189 and have completed my medical test at the health clinic. How can I check the status of the medical? The clinic I went is a ehealth clinic and they told me they will upload the report online once ready


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

The link "organize your health examinations" should disappear.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

psiew13 said:


> I have applied for visa 189 and have completed my medical test at the health clinic. How can I check the status of the medical? The clinic I went is a ehealth clinic and they told me they will upload the report online once ready


Only thing that you SHOULD see on eVisa portal is that 'organize your medical..' link should be removed if meds are uploaded!
If that is not removed, then call up hospital again and ask them to patch you through the person who's actually responsible for uploading or who oversees this process.
When meds are uploaded - then if you have CO, you can ask your CO about med status. If you do not have CO then mail [email protected] with following details of each applicant:

TRN
DOB
NAME
Passport#
of all applicants for which you want to confirm the med status.

They should reply within a week if they would. Sometimes they don't!


----------



## psiew13 (Oct 1, 2012)

The "organise your health examination" link for my spouse and child still appear after medical test results uploaded as these 2 cases were referred. I can see the referral letter and eMedical history from the link.

There is no mentioned of any further medical tests required to be carried out. I suppose this is another waiting game. I read in another thread that medical referred will take 3-4 months to clear due to backlog.

Anyone knows how can I check when med is finalised? Will there be any notifications or I just have to login to evisa regularly to check if the "organise your health examination" link dissappear?

I have a CO but not a very friendly one. CO from GSM Adelaide Team 7


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Your CO will be able to tell that!
Drop him a mail after 4 weeks or so OR if CO has mentioned some timeline - drop mail after that!


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

psiew13 said:


> The "organise your health examination" link for my spouse and child still appear after medical test results uploaded as these 2 cases were referred. I can see the referral letter and eMedical history from the link.
> 
> There is no mentioned of any further medical tests required to be carried out. I suppose this is another waiting game. I read in another thread that medical referred will take 3-4 months to clear due to backlog.
> 
> ...


I have a question here, if the "organise your health examination" link still appears after the clinic claims they have successfully uploaded the reports, does it mean referred, or some technical issues?

In my case, the links for both applicants are disappeared and everything else in eVisa looks normal. I dropped email to CO on 18th april about the medicals but no movement since then. I am just wondering about the reason if everything is fine.

Though I sent the last doc PCC on 30th April, I was expecting some response.

Any advises?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> I have a question here, if the "organise your health examination" link still appears after the clinic claims they have successfully uploaded the reports, does it mean referred, or some technical issues?
> 
> In my case, the links for both applicants are disappeared and everything else in eVisa looks normal. I dropped email to CO on 18th april about the medicals but no movement since then. I am just wondering about the reason if everything is fine.
> 
> ...


hey you got the grant.. Guess you would not need the ans now..eh ?


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

superm said:


> hey you got the grant.. Guess you would not need the ans now..eh ?


yeah.. Thanks any way.. you always respond.. "better late than never"

But if you have an answer, please provide so that other may be benefited. 

Cheers..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> yeah.. Thanks any way.. you always respond.. "better late than never"
> 
> But if you have an answer, please provide so that other may be benefited.
> 
> Cheers..


As per recent example it may well be a technical issue. Basically if this does not disappear, you should 
- first check with clinic staff to really confirm they uploaded it - talk to the guys who does this job, don't take receptionist word for it!
- if they confirm then you can mail GH or ask your CO - if you have one, about reception of meds and finalization!


----------



## psiew13 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi all. Juz to update, the link for medical do appears in Evisa if med is referred. This happen to my case (both hub and child meds were referred). The good news is our med referred on 22 Apr but we got the grant on 10 May. 😊


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

psiew13 said:


> Hi all. Juz to update, the link for medical do appears in Evisa if med is referred. This happen to my case (both hub and child meds were referred). The good news is our med referred on 22 Apr but we got the grant on 10 May. 😊


wow - that was quick!
Congrats dear!


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

psiew13 said:


> The "organise your health examination" link for my spouse and child still appear after medical test results uploaded as these 2 cases were referred. I can see the referral letter and eMedical history from the link.
> 
> There is no mentioned of any further medical tests required to be carried out. I suppose this is another waiting game. I read in another thread that medical referred will take 3-4 months to clear due to backlog.
> 
> ...


Who is your CO,....mine too from team 7 and she is AP....


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

psiew13 said:


> Hi all. Juz to update, the link for medical do appears in Evisa if med is referred. This happen to my case (both hub and child meds were referred). The good news is our med referred on 22 Apr but we got the grant on 10 May. 😊


Congrats...

so when your organize your health examination link disappeared...I meant after how many dayss later you got grant...

Thanks.....


----------



## psiew13 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Nalpu. My CO is Ben Robertson from team 7 Adelaide


----------



## psiew13 (Oct 1, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> Congrats...
> 
> so when your organize your health examination link disappeared...I meant after how many dayss later you got grant...
> 
> Thanks.....


Hi. The organize health link only disappear after the grant was issued


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

psiew13 said:


> Hi. The organize health link only disappear after the grant was issued


wow...mine it disappeared last monday but no news of the grant yet....



My medicals were referred and were done in Jan but GH lost the reports (further test done and received by Gh on 18/1/13 ) and we sent an electronic copy to CO on 2/5/13 and she sent it to MOC and from 6/5/13 the link for organize your health examination disappeared. 



Tired of waiting.....


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi.

Got the grant mail today.....so excited....cant express feeling in words....

best of luck to those who are waiting

Thank you all who have supported me and others with responses and guidance.

Now need to resign from work and have to work for another 1 month....

for information to others....they required further test and we did it in Jan but the GH lost the report so my CO asked us to send another electronic copy to her and the clinic they did it...it was sent on 2nd may and today we got the visa...link for meds disappeared on 6/5/13...

The simple and most difficult rule is to WAIT.......have patience but I tell you...its worth waiting...

Cheers..


----------



## psiew13 (Oct 1, 2012)

Congrats Nalpu!


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

psiew13 said:


> Congrats Nalpu!


Thanks buddy.

when r u moving to OZ.....and which city


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Nalpu said:


> Hi.
> 
> Got the grant mail today.....so excited....cant express feeling in words....
> 
> ...


congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

I am not sure where that "organize your health examination" link originally is. Could anyone tell me as I could not locate it anywhere on my application page.

Thanks.




Nalpu said:


> wow...mine it disappeared last monday but no news of the grant yet....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uFarooq (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello,

In my appplication Organize your health link for myself and my son was disappeared soon after our clinic uploaded the medical results. However my wife's Organize your health link was still there and when I asked my CO, He told me that hers medical is referred. I patiently start waiting and on 20th Aug, Her link also disappared...Still no news about grant

Regards
Umer


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

uFarooq said:


> Hello,
> 
> In my appplication Organize your health link for myself and my son was disappeared soon after our clinic uploaded the medical results. However my wife's Organize your health link was still there and when I asked my CO, He told me that hers medical is referred. I patiently start waiting and on 20th Aug, Her link also disappared...Still no news about grant
> 
> ...


Send an email to your CO mentioning that your spouse medical status has changed. Your grant is round the corner. Hope you would get grant within this Friday. :fingerscrossed: :drum:


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello everyone,
My medical center had reserved my medicals with my TRN number.Now i want to check the status of my medicals on this website but its asking for HAP id.I appeared for medicals only with TRN but dont know about HAPid.

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedical

Kindly advise how i can check the status.

Regards,


----------

